# Mit Muster oder Textur überziehen?



## switchie (29. August 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich habe überall gesucht und nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen könnte!

Wie kann ich z.B.: eine Couch mit einem beliebigen Muster (einer Textur) "überziehen"?
Ich weiß schon, dass das mit viel Kleinarbeit und herumprobieren verbunden ist, aber gibt es für die "grobe" Arbeit einen Tipp oder Trick?


Grüße, switchie


----------



## metty (29. August 2005)

Die Couch freistellen und auf eine eigene Ebene packen.
Dann Rechte Maustaste auf die Ebene und Fülloptionen.
Dort gibt es einen Punkt Musterüberlagerung.
Das wäre ein ganz grober Ansatz


----------



## extracuriosity (29. August 2005)

Die Form der Couch nachzubilden, wird wohl ziemlich schwer werden. Mir fällt hierzu nur das Verflüssigenwerkzeug ein. Realistischer wird´s 3D.


----------



## switchie (29. August 2005)

Hi Kniedel!

Du hast recht....das ist ein sehr grober Ansatz... ich hab eher gemeint wie man das Muster so verzerren kann, dass es realistich und nicht wie eine Ebene aussieht.....ist schwer zu erklären...


Hi extracuriosity!

Ich glaub du weißt was ich meine....ich hab irgendwo mal so ein rotes "Rasternetz", dass das Muster darstellt gesehen.... das kann man so an z.B.: eine Couch anpassen dass es realistisch aussieht ..... war in Photoshop. 
Den Tipp mit dem Verflüssigen Tool werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

Danke für eure Antworten!

Grüße, switchie.


----------

